# Heuripop O's snow Epic Clothing



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

o damn.. those look sick.. i want em too!! looks like we'll have to go to korea to get em


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Probably over in Asia land.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

aint there no online shop that sells Heuripop?
i really need to get some!


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

might be going to korea this coming winter  i'll make sure to ask around the locals to see what they know


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Man, some of those are sick as fuck. Obviously, this was a spam that was actually relevant and worked on us like a charm. For once, I'm not mad about spam 

I really should have learned how to read Korean. Oh well, time to hit up some relatives to get me a pair


----------



## littletwix (Aug 8, 2010)

the 686 line of next year is also sick as hell, you can check it out here
though heuripop is my first choise


----------

